# Super Mega Fatty Mouse



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

My Black Buck called 'The Lump' he is so fat he has neck flab!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I prefer the lumps to the skinny mini 's.It's hard keeping batchelor boys that are prone to obesity slim.Not so bad if you breed with them but if they sit around in male groups then plumpness can strike.As well as the obvious fawn/red plumptons I get them in pearl to.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Aww thats a shame, I had a little fatty, a female. Everyone used to be shocked at the size, but she was a wee cutie. :lol:


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a himi that looks like this. He's cute though, I love his black color.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Holy cow, I didn't know it was possible for mice to get fatty necks! Despite him being huge, you can still tell he is a nice mouse, thank you for sharing.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I've got a litter or little runts at the moment, def prefur the chubby to the skinny. He was ment to replace his farther but as I've made my Siamese too dark for showing he has no use now. But he is such a loverly boy I can't bring my self to cull him for food, so he is just hanging out now. 
I'll have to get him a wheelbarrow soon lol.

It's strange as his sire and uncle were never fat but he was all ways bigger than his brother.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

He's cute 
And here I was worried my boys were getting plump, while having wheelbarrow! I guess I shouldn't take it away from them, then


----------



## Rorschach (May 29, 2013)

Jesus!
Poor thing.. :shock:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im going see about getting a flying sauser wheel for him but I think he may break it lol
I might put some does in with him to give him a good work out, ill have some who will be going to a breeder in a few months so the girls could spend a some time with him befor they go.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I doubt there's much that will slim him down. I don't think it will do him any real harm, and definitely don't reduce the food he gets. Personally I would avoid breeding from him but apart from that I wouldn't take any drastic special measures. He might enjoy the wheel you mentioned but again I don't think it will make him much slimmer.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks mouse breeder, I don't have any need for him as a breeder now my Siamese are too dark so any babies from him would be for food well that is if he didn't crush and suffercate any doe he tryed


----------



## silverdawn92 (Jan 13, 2013)

O_O Dang. I have some pretty thick mice but none are that big unless they're really, really pregnant. I wonder if he has some sort of stealth disease that could be causing him to be that big.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sadly the lump is looking for a new home, 
I'm running out of space at the moment and as he is a pet I can't realy keep him. 
I've got a post in the sales thread if anyone wants him.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

fat ? or just gorgeous, I think its beautiful.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

ha ha absolutely gorgeous, give it a wheel and a diet its a stunner though.


----------

